# Going To Have To Catch A Lot Of Fish



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Took my Boat in for Minor Regular Repairs, they said at least $200. Plus just got it Licensed.

Looked at price of Fresh Fish, $5 a pound. Yes I can catch hundreds of pounds of fish. Problem is I could do this from the bank, we won't need this much and we don't have Freezer space.

Yes I can use my Boat for other things like getting to out of the way places hunting and Mushroom hunting. 

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

its good for mental health besides for fishing


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Get a commercial license, Rock, and sell some fish. What are considered commercial fish where you are?

In my youth we sold buffalo and could have sold catfish, but there were enough of us to eat all the catfish we wanted to catch. River cats were blues and flathead, salt water cats were "gafftop" or gafftopsails", the only salt water cats we considered edible. 

We really did not fish for gafftops because we preferred flounder or redfish. We never bothered with speckled trout (which I think yankees call weakfish) Nevertheless, we'd catch a speck or a gafftop now and then. Sold lots and lots of flounder, sometimes a big wash tub full in a night's fishing, at thirty nine cents per pound.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Get a commercial license, Rock, and sell some fish. What are considered commercial fish where you are?
> 
> In my youth we sold buffalo and could have sold catfish, but there were enough of us to eat all the catfish we wanted to catch. River cats were blues and flathead, salt water cats were "gafftop" or gafftopsails", the only salt water cats we considered edible.
> 
> We really did not fish for gafftops because we preferred flounder or redfish. We never bothered with speckled trout (which I think yankees call weakfish) Nevertheless, we'd catch a speck or a gafftop now and then. Sold lots and lots of flounder, sometimes a big wash tub full in a night's fishing, at thirty nine cents per pound.


 They Outlawed Commercial Fishing here. Use to be able to years ago but no more. 

Heck where I like Catfishing they put a Slot Limit on Blues :hair

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Yikes!!!!! When they start putting slot limits on catfish the fishing is going south quick.

I had better get my lines in the water before they put a limit and/or a slot length on shad.


----------

